# Falcon



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Heard a report from Tuesday night that Falcon was dark and quiet. No lights and no generator running. Does anyone have the inside scoop on what's going to happen to her? That would be a substantial loss to trollers and bottom fisherman if Obama gets it. 

We went to the floaters Tuesday night and got 13 yellowfin. Bigger sized ones this go around and we left them biting for once. Had two swordies hooked up but pulled the hook on both. 76 degree water out yonder. Fog was thick out to 30 miles of Port Aransas. Lots of floating debris including lumber around the shelf. Seas were very nice the whole trip.


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure what's going on with the Falcon but WTG on the yellowfin! 

Pictures?


----------



## poolcat (Feb 22, 2010)

Falcon is owned by Williams and I hunt with someone that works for them and he said it's going to be decommissioned. Not really what I was hoping to here.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

poolcat said:


> Falcon is owned by Williams and I hunt with someone that works for them and he said it's going to be decommissioned. Not really what I was hoping to here.


That's what I figured but thank you for posting this information. 
I better go grab a picture of her before it gets removed so I can show my kids one day. 
Guess that leaves North, South, and South standoff rigs out by Baker.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

She was dark when we went Oct 2nd we stayed till midnight with only sharks n snapper. We headed back to a rig that we seen in the horizon and did catch a couple of hoo's at day break. It was 3 rigs connected by walk ways.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

poolcat said:


> Falcon is owned by Williams and I hunt with someone that works for them and he said it's going to be decommissioned. Not really what I was hoping to here.


He have any idea on the timeline to removal?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Falcon is the pump station for the floaters..... hopefully it's just being remodeled lol would be a huge loss


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Falcon is the pump station for the floaters..... hopefully it's just being remodeled lol would be a huge loss


I don't think this is accurate. If you follow the pipelines (on charts and maps) from Boomvang, Nansen, Hoover, and even Perdido they don't go to Falcon.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

My Little Big boat said:


> She was dark when we went Oct 2nd we stayed till midnight with only sharks n snapper. We headed back to a rig that we seen in the horizon and did catch a couple of hoo's at day break. It was 3 rigs connected by walk ways.


I think that is A133


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe it will have the same fate as Tequila.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I don't think this is accurate. If you follow the pipelines (on charts and maps) from Boomvang, Nansen, Hoover, and even Perdido they don't go to Falcon.


You're right it's actually just a hub for the falcon corridor and nothing else. Pretty much attached to a few other gas wells in the area and that's all. My mistake lol


----------



## poolcat (Feb 22, 2010)

JKD said:


> He have any idea on the timeline to removal?


He didn't say we were just talking about how so many platforms were being removed and I happened to ask about Falcon and he said it was on the chopping block as well. I will ask next time I see him and see if he has any idea.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Any news??


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Any news??


Saw it yesterday. It's still there as of now. Didn't get close enough to see what was going on.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 1, 2007)

*Yep*

I did a long range trip this weekend and word is Falcon will be pulled but there is argument over how. I think the feds want it pulled clean and the state is fighting to make it a cut-off like Southern, eyeyeye. I cannot validate anymore than what I heard from people who work out there. There are some ancient fish on that rig as one crew member put it.


----------



## mchrismapp (Sep 17, 2005)

Decommissioned. Ghost town.


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

Sad deal about falcon


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

i would love for it to become 
a cut off !!!!!!!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Cut off would be the best for many reasons in my opinion.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Heard a rumor they are starting to take her down now.

Going to miss her and all the good fishing


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Whoa falcon is outta here.... that stinks. Good little spot there.


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

lots of memories there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard from a reliable source that the last drop of product came out of Falcon this past Saturday.


----------

